# It's getting harder to tell which ones are the crazy people



## Burl Source (Apr 4, 2013)

In our town there are a few crazy people. You will see them walking around town making unusual gestures and talking to themselves. Or maybe they are talking to invisible people that the rest of us can't see. Since this is a small town you will usually see them in the grocery store once in awhile. Just give them a little space and they normally don't even notice you. These really are crazy people but since they don't hurt anyone people just accept them as part of the local color.

Lately I have been seeing a lot more people carrying on conversations or arguments when there is nobody else close by.
Last night in the grocery store there was a young lady in the personal hygiene aisle and I couldn't help but notice her waiving her arms around, arguing loudly and finally starting to cry. 

I thought "Great, just what we need. Another crazy person in town".
But.....when I walked by I noticed the cell phone attachment in her ear.

I don't know about the rest of you, but when I hear an argument break out and there is only one person.....
Well....it just looks crazy to me.


----------



## Customfan (Apr 4, 2013)

:rofl2:

Cel phones / Bluetooth... Do we want to open THAT can of worms?


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 4, 2013)

You should try walking around the streets of Manhattan. Not only are there a lot more crazies per square mile here, but everyone has a cell phone with blue tooth so they all look like they're delusional. You get used to it though.


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it's safe to assume that the ones talking to themselves on the train aren't on their cellphones


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 4, 2013)

Mark, the good news is that if you notice the "crazy" people you are probably not crazy....yet.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 4, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> You should try walking around the streets of Manhattan. Not only are there a lot more crazies per square mile here, but everyone has a cell phone with blue tooth so they all look like they're delusional. You get used to it though.



+1, except possibly armed & dangerous too.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 4, 2013)

I've got blue tooth sunglasses. My partner lives to see the faces of people watching me if I take a call during lunch. Very crazy looking.


----------



## Cipcich (Apr 5, 2013)

The "crazy people" to whom you refer are probably experiencing auditory hallucinations; something that can be moderately amusing, until it happens to a member of your family. They are not part of "the local color", on the Pacific Coast or in Manhattan. They are people, just like you and I.
That there are more mentally ill people wandering the streets is due to decisions made by lawmakers. The fact that there are more are more "armed and dangerous" people about is also attributable to lawmakers.


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 5, 2013)

Cipcich said:


> The "crazy people" to whom you refer are probably experiencing auditory hallucinations; something that can be moderately amusing, until it happens to a member of your family. They are not part of "the local color", on the Pacific Coast or in Manhattan. They are people, just like you and I.
> That there are more mentally ill people wandering the streets is due to decisions made by lawmakers. The fact that there are more are more "armed and dangerous" people about is also attributable to lawmakers.



+1 I will agree. 

We don't have any right to call them neither "crazy" nor segregated them because they are different. Actually a lot of them can contribute in our society as much as most of us, yes it requires an initial investment on resources but the returns are higher. Unfortunately our lawmakers often are shortsighted. I am grateful to live in a society, not perfect but considering, and have met "different" people who made me a better person.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 5, 2013)

Crazy is all a matter of perspective. I've gotten some pretty weird looks when I mention the prices I've paid for some of my knives. Not to mention the fact I have tattoos on my fingers, palms, arms, chest, neck...


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Crazy is all a matter of perspective. I've gotten some pretty weird looks when I mention the prices I've paid for some of my knives. Not to mention the fact I have tattoos on my fingers, palms, arms, chest, neck...



+1


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Jesus, this took a turn for the serious.

Yes Mark, people talking on their Bluetooth look crazy to me too.

And yes, people who see or hear thing are crazy in my book no matter how functional, well diagnosed, or related to me they are. Not bat sh!t crazy mind you, just regular crazy... Or maybe even "a lil crazy" in the best cases.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 5, 2013)

Cipcich said:


> The "crazy people" to whom you refer are probably experiencing auditory hallucinations; something that can be moderately amusing, until it happens to a member of your family. They are not part of "the local color", on the Pacific Coast or in Manhattan. They are people, just like you and I.
> That there are more mentally ill people wandering the streets is due to decisions made by lawmakers. The fact that there are more are more "armed and dangerous" people about is also attributable to lawmakers.



OK, I understand my comments are not really funny.
We are a small community that mostly cares for it's own. The "Crazy People" I mentioned get taken care of by the locals.
When one of them are in the grocery store getting something usually one of the people in line says "I'll take care of that". Sometimes it will be one of the checkers or managers.
There are others who give them a place to stay at night.

The mental health agencies in Grants Pass take the stance that if they are not an immediate danger to themselves or others, there is nothing they can do.
We do not have any local police and the county police say they are unable to respond unless it is a serious crime in progress because of budget cuts. 

The only police we see are state patrol with speed traps and county police setting up road blocks at harvest time.

I am sure I am exaggerating a bit, but it seems like law enforcement around here only participates in income generating activities.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 5, 2013)

My statements were purely meant to be taken in an academic sense, and do not reflect any intent on your part Mark. It is funny seeing people with Bluetooth gear in their head walking around, gesticulating and talking to themselves though. No offense to anyone on the forum who does that, it'd just the way my brain reacts to it.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 5, 2013)

Cipcich said:


> The "crazy people" to whom you refer are probably experiencing auditory hallucinations; something that can be moderately amusing, until it happens to a member of your family. They are not part of "the local color", on the Pacific Coast or in Manhattan. They are people, just like you and I.
> That there are more mentally ill people wandering the streets is due to decisions made by lawmakers. The fact that there are more are more "armed and dangerous" people about is also attributable to lawmakers.



Lets put the political and PC rants down and back away...

As to the OP: 
Lol, I've had the same experience with bluetooth users. I also have an ear piece, but I try not to use it in crowed public places. However, I do sometimes use it while walking the dog, so maybe I look slightly less crazy or just a different, more Dr. Dolittle variety. 

Just wait until the new iPhone namo brain implant comes out....


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 5, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> Lets put the political and PC rants down and back away...
> 
> As to the OP:
> Lol, I've had the same experience with bluetooth users. I also have an ear piece, but I try not to use it in crowed public places. However, I do sometimes use it while walking the dog, so maybe I look slightly less crazy or just a different, more Dr. Dolittle variety.
> ...



Oooo! I want one! When do they come out?!!? I have to haaaaaave one!!!!


----------



## statusquo (Apr 5, 2013)

As to the bluetooth, I always found this commercial funny:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbTFePdJ3eE


----------



## mkmk (Apr 6, 2013)

Now that paranoid schizophrenia is both contagious and a political movement, it's indeed tough. Fortunately, there are shibboleths that can help the discerning viewer. "Sheeple", "globalists", "Cutco"....


----------

